# Pregnyl - forgot to put in fridge ?



## Zoe A (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi

I wonder could you answer this quick question as it is driving me nuts !!  I got the prescription from the pharmacy and came straight home.  I forgot to transfer the pregnyl into the fridge until the next morning.  the bag was under my bed in a divan draw and when i took the boxes out they still felt coldish.  Will this matter ?

Thanks
Zoe


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Zoe,

Info on Pregnyl is that it should be kept in a fridge and there's no advice on what to do if it's out of fridge (can't check with company as they are closed just now; your clinic might be able to advise?)  However if it was only out overnight and not sitting on top of the radiator then it'll probably be fine to use. Keep it in the bottom back part of fridge until you need to use it.

Maz x


----------

